# After effect of Endoscopy??



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

I feel light headed and have a little wierd headache, is that normal??? How long is it suppose to last??What can i do to make it better?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi there sunny, when i had mine done i felt a wee bit woozy on the actual day started to feel a bit better the following day, dont do to much just sit down and relax..


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes i am feelings woozy...







I take it should clear by day 3???I should have not come in to work today...


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi sunny yep by day 3 you should be feeling your normal self.. hope you are ok tommorow


----------



## 22732 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep day 3 i was back in action.The doc told me to have some salty stuff as my something salt levels may be down.


----------

